# Spring Lips?



## Copperhead (Mar 17, 2011)

What lip looks do you ladies plan on wearing this spring?

  	I'm always a fan of nude but this spring I think I want to do more pinks, mauves/purples/lavenders.

  	I was watching this youtube vid yesterday of tialuv29 discussing spring lips and she has some that I wouldn't mind trying.


http://www.youtube.com/user/tialuv29?blend=2&ob=1#p/a/u/2/lwp1VjhsSdU


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 17, 2011)

I definitely need to recreate that purple look. I don't think I've ever had a Cover Girl lipstick in my life but I'd like to try that one in Divine.


----------



## mturner0516 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm in love with every shade of purple, hot pink, and I can't wait to rock a glossy orange lip!


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 18, 2011)

mturner0516 said:


> I'm in love with every shade of purple, hot pink, and I can't wait to rock a *glossy orange lip!*


	A glossy orange lip sounds really nice. I love orange but I never do it on the lips. That's something I might look at trying as well.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 19, 2011)

I just bought MUFE Rouge Intense in #40 just for the purpose of rocking a bright glossy orange lip.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 19, 2011)

That is a beautiful color, just saw it yesterday at our new Sephora.  I already own Swelter Mattene (oops!  I meant Slimshine), so I passed on buying another orangey lippy.  Good choice though!




DILLIGAF said:


> I just bought MUFE Rouge Intense in #40 just for the purpose of rocking a bright glossy orange lip.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 19, 2011)

When I have time, I want to find the perfect orange for my skin color.


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Mar 19, 2011)

Definitely rocking an orange lip. Just gotta decide what to get. Some corals...and hot pink is my favorite. Mac Show orchid and electric fuchsia combo


----------



## mturner0516 (Mar 20, 2011)

Beutyjunkie84 said:


> Definitely rocking an orange lip. Just gotta decide what to get. Some corals...and hot pink is my favorite. Mac Show orchid and electric fuchsia combo


	ohhh electric fuschia is gorgeous, I still have it. I also love Nyx's African Queen...


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Mar 20, 2011)

Electric fuchsia is so beautiful! I have nothing like it. I wear it alot. And it look good on every complexion in my opinion. Too bad its limited edition. I've seen african queen in the store and something told me to get it. That would be a beautiful combo.


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 20, 2011)

I can't wait to rock my NYX round lipstick in Sunflower (orangey-peach).


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 20, 2011)

I did a collection inventory of sorts last night and I rediscovered Electro l/s from MAC. Its a different more subtle bright orange than the MUFE #40. So for anyone looking for a tamer orange that isn't that tame try that one out.


----------



## mturner0516 (Mar 20, 2011)

Anyone have any recs for an orange gloss?


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Mar 20, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> I did a collection inventory of sorts last night and I rediscovered Electro l/s from MAC. Its a different more subtle bright orange than the MUFE #40. So for anyone looking for a tamer orange that isn't that tame try that one out.


 
	Thanks for that because I didnt know where to begin in searching for a good bright orange lipstick. Theres a few to choose from.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 20, 2011)

Electro isn't part of the perm line, is it?




DILLIGAF said:


> I did a collection inventory of sorts last night and I rediscovered Electro l/s from MAC. Its a different more subtle bright orange than the MUFE #40. So for anyone looking for a tamer orange that isn't that tame try that one out.


----------



## User38 (Mar 20, 2011)

^^ no -- it was in the Neo Sci Fi collex.. and is gone now.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 20, 2011)

^^ Figures!  Thanks, HG.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 20, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> ^^ Figures!  Thanks, HG.


 
	But it has a tendancy to show up at CCOs. That's where I got mine.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 20, 2011)

I can't wait to wear Toxic Tale w/ a red lip liner & a dab of a pinky peach lipgloss in the middle !!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 20, 2011)

You could maybe try Passing Fancy Dazzleglass creme OR Smile Dazzleglass (both MAC). HTH




mturner0516 said:


> Anyone have any recs for an orange gloss?


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Mar 21, 2011)

I saw a look the other day that paired Vegas Volt with Lychee Luxe l/g... beautiful. I will be picking those two up this weekend.


----------



## EekaBoo (Mar 22, 2011)

MissTiffany2U said:


> I saw a look the other day that paired Vegas Volt with Lychee Luxe l/g... beautiful. I will be picking those two up this weekend.


 






 That sounds soo pretty. I gotta try that out as well.


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Mar 22, 2011)

*I can't wait to rock my bright orange, pink, and purple lip colors. I have vegas volt, but I can never get it to work for me *


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm really into coral and bright pink lips for spring.  Been using a lot of MAC Virgin Isle on my lips paired with Steppin' Out Dazzleglass.


----------



## preci0us2him (Mar 23, 2011)

So ready for orange, coral, and peach lips.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 24, 2011)

Wear those lips, ladies!  It's not too early, it's now spring!  (I realize that some folks got snow again, though, yuck!)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 24, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> Wear those lips, ladies!  It's not too early, it's now spring!  (I realize that some folks got snow again, though, yuck!)



 	I'm on the way to the mall soon... rocking my Electro lips


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 25, 2011)

Does anyone have MAC So Chaud? I'm looking at it online and considering buying it. I would love if a WoC could post a picture of herself wearing it!


----------



## lexielex (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm pulling out the Vegas Volt this spring!


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks to this thread, I went out and bought Vegas Volt lipstick to wear with Lychee Luxe lip glass, which I alread had. I love it!!!!! It's what I wanted Made to Order from last years coral collection to be. I also paired Show Orchid lipstick with Electric Fushia lip glass and it was so hot!!!!! I love bold, bright lips!!!


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Apr 2, 2011)

Finally got my Vegas Volt and Lychee Luxe... I LOVE it!! I'll be picking up Show Orchid next...


----------

